# Caligraphy Nibs



## Aderhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Have my baron FP sitting here, just wondering if there's a good us source for buying quality caligraphy nibs?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Components___Fountain_Nibs___fount_nibs?Args=

I do not know if these nibs are compatible with your Baron.  The largest nib made specifically for the Baron is the broad nib.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those in Cav's post definitely fit the baron.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Bruce.  I thought they might, but didn't want to mislead anyone.


----------



## bjackman (Jan 22, 2008)

As has already been said, yes, CSU's calligraphy nibs fit just fine in barons. These nibs are a lot of fun, but do take a little getting used to compared to normal nibs. Because of their design/width, they are sensitive to side to side angle movement while writing as the nib's slit will lift off the paper and stop flowing.
Also, be aware that these nibs do not have hardened tipping material like standard nibs. This makes them wear more, and also smooth out more with use. I have one that I used as my daily writer at work for about a year and a half, putting an average of a converter full of ink through it per day. When I write with that nib it is smooth as silk, but others write with it and mention scratchieness. It's all in the angle that nib is used to writing in....mine.  I say go for it and have fun. 
oh, btw, these nibs generated many comments about my "nice" writing. normally it's pure chickenscratch. [:I]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> 
> .....oh, btw, these nibs generated many comments about my "nice" writing. normally it's pure chickenscratch. [:I]



I, too, can absolutely confirm this strange phenomenon that BJ has mentioned.  My handwriting is so bad that sometimes I can't even read it!!  When I grab the pen with the calligraphy nib, I get regular compliments on the quality of script.


----------

